# impossible d'envoyer des e-mails  via mail



## jerlaboule (27 Janvier 2009)

bonjour
je viens de recuperer le macbook apres changement du DD, j'ai tout reinstallé , j'ai reparametrer mail correctement cepandant il refuse d'envoyer des mail et m'affiche le message suivant:

ce message n'a pu etre distribué tant qu'il ne pourra pas l'etre , il demeurera dans votre boite d'envoi.Verifier que vous avez correctement indiqué l'adresse du destinataire du message , verifier les reglage du serveur smtp dans les preference mail ainsi que les reglages avancés auprés de votre administrateur systeme.

l'administrateur , c'est moi , donc pas de souci , les reglages sont bons , si quelqu'un aurait une idée.


----------



## pertabolis (27 Janvier 2009)

Salut !

Qui est ton FAI ? Et quel serveur smtp tu utilises ?


----------



## jerlaboule (27 Janvier 2009)

je suis chez orange et j'utilise le smtp orange.


----------



## twinworld (27 Janvier 2009)

s'il est décrété que les "réglages sont bons", la seule alternative est de passer par un autre serveur d'envoi.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Janvier 2009)

quel OS?
Leopard AVEC le patch Mail update 10.5.6?
( non proposé par la maj mac) 
Là
http://support.apple.com/fr_FR/downloads/


----------



## jerlaboule (27 Janvier 2009)

je suis sous tiger.

comment passer par un autre serveur d'envoi?

EDIT: apres plusieur recherche , il s'avere que le port utilisé n'etais pas le bon.

merci a tous.


----------



## sigjis (30 Janvier 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> s'il est décrété que les "réglages sont bons", la seule alternative est de passer par un autre serveur d'envoi.



moi aussi j'ai le même problème . le problème ne vient pas d'orange et mail est paramétré correctement . comment fait on pour passer par un autre serveur d'envoi ?

Merci . Olivier.


----------



## Super Power (30 Janvier 2009)

Moi aussi j'ai également un problème similaire. L'application Mail reçoit bien les mails mais lorsque j'en envois un il ne part pas. smtp rejette mon adresse hotmail. Il y a-t-il une solution pour arranger ça ?

Mon FAI est Orange.
Et comme serveurs j'ai rentré ça :
Envois : smtp.live.com
Reception : pop3.live.com

Merci d'avance !!


----------



## sigjis (30 Janvier 2009)

Super Power a dit:


> Moi aussi j'ai également un problème similaire. L'application Mail reçoit bien les mails mais lorsque j'en envois un il ne part pas. smtp rejette mon adresse hotmail. Il y a-t-il une solution pour arranger ça ?
> 
> Mon FAI est Orange.
> Et comme serveurs j'ai rentré ça :
> ...



J'ai essayé de mon coté ça ne fonctionne pas . merci quand même . Olivier


----------



## twinworld (30 Janvier 2009)

Super Power a dit:


> smtp rejette mon adresse hotmail. Il y a-t-il une solution pour arranger ça ?
> 
> Mon FAI est Orange.
> Et comme serveurs j'ai rentré ça :
> ...


Il y a un sujet entier dédié à Hotmail, plus tous les sujets annexes. Hotmail utilise un protocole qui n'est pas standard et qui n'est pas reconnu par Mail.

En plus, je vois pas le rapport entre Orange est Hotmail. C'est parce que je conseillais de passer par un autre serveur d'envoi ? Vous utilisez une adresse Orange et vous voudriez utiliser un serveur d'envoi Hotmail ?

Si c'est le cas, il vaut mieux passer par le serveur de Gmail, par exemple. 

Enfin dans ma réponse 


> s'il est décrété que les "réglages sont bons"


il y avait une pointe d'ironie. Je trouvais piquant que la personne pose une question pour résoudre un problème et dise en même temps là où il ne lui semble pas nécessaire de chercher. Car si le problème persiste, c'est peut-être qu'une piste a été négligée. 

Dans Mail, il faut aller dans le menu déroulant de "Serveur d'envoi"
choisir "modifier la liste des serveurs"
dans "avancé" : authentification "mot de passe"
mettre votre nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe de votre FAI


----------



## Super Power (31 Janvier 2009)

Merci de ta réponse. 

C'est bien une adresse e-mail Hotmail que j'utilise. 

Depuis mi janvier les adresses Hotmail fonctionnent avec Mail en entrant les serveurs que j'ai cité. D'où ma question, je reçois bien les mails mais je ne peux pas en envoyer.


----------



## twinworld (31 Janvier 2009)

vous dîtes que ça fonctionne. Mais avez-vous déjà réussi à envoyer des messages avec Hotmail et au bout d'un moment ça n'a plus fonctionné ou n'y êtes-vous jamais arrivé ?


----------



## Super Power (31 Janvier 2009)

Moi ça fonctionne juste pour les recevoir. Je n'ai jamais réussi à en envoyer.


----------



## twinworld (31 Janvier 2009)

Super Power a dit:


> Depuis mi janvier les adresses Hotmail fonctionnent avec Mail en entrant les serveurs que j'ai cité. D'où ma question, je reçois bien les mails mais je ne peux pas en envoyer.





Super Power a dit:


> Moi ça fonctionne juste pour les recevoir. Je n'ai jamais réussi à en envoyer.


Donc il ne faut pas dire que ça fonctionne avec Hotmail depuis mi-janvier...

Avez-vous testé la solution d'essayer un autre serveur d'envoi ?


----------



## Super Power (1 Février 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse Twinworld. 

Si je teste avec un autre serveur d'envoi faudra-t-il que ce soit avec une autre adresse mail que @hotmail.fr ?

Mon adresse principale est sur @hotmail.fr et c'est elle que je souhaite utiliser via l'application Mail. Cela marche bel et bien pour les utilisateurs de Mac depuis mi-janvier puisque la boîte hotmail est désormais accessible via POP.

D'où mon problème, je reçois parfaitement des mails sur mon compte Hotmail dans Mail (c'est mon seul compte d'ailleurs lol ) mais impossible d'en envoyer.


----------



## twinworld (1 Février 2009)

à vrai dire, je sais pas. Avec Hotmail et Microsoft rien n'est jamais simple. Mais vous pouvez tester. Essayez le serveur d'envoi d'Orange. Ou créez une adresse gmail. Vous aurez alors un serveur d'envoi gmail et vous l'utiliserez pour votre adresse hotmail. 

Ca vous coûte rien de tester.


----------



## sigjis (1 Février 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> Il y a un sujet entier dédié à Hotmail, plus tous les sujets annexes. Hotmail utilise un protocole qui n'est pas standard et qui n'est pas reconnu par Mail.
> 
> En plus, je vois pas le rapport entre Orange est Hotmail. C'est parce que je conseillais de passer par un autre serveur d'envoi ? Vous utilisez une adresse Orange et vous voudriez utiliser un serveur d'envoi Hotmail ?
> 
> ...



bonjour C'est quoi FAI ?. Quant a la pointe d'ironie , ce n'est pas moi qui ai decreté que les réglages etaient bons mais l'assistance de orange a qui j'ai telephoné. l'informaticien m'a dit que le problème venait de mail et qu'il pouvait certainement le resoudre moyennant 50 euros . Je n'ai pas accepté . Mais comme je n'y connais rien je cherche des solutions, en toute modestie !
Merci .   Olivier.


----------



## twinworld (1 Février 2009)

FAI = fournisseur d'accès internet 

Il y a deux problèmes un peu différents qui sont abordés dans ce fil. 

- Le vôtre où vous n'arrivez pas à envoyer des mails Orange via le SMTP d'Orange. 
- Le problème de Super Power qui n'arrive pas à envoyer des mails Hotmail via le SMTP d'Hotmail. 

Dans vos interventions, vous n'avez pas dits quels sont les réglages actuels pour votre serveur d'envoi. Pourriez-vous donner plus de détails ? En regard de l'image ci-dessous quels sont vos réglages ?


----------



## Super Power (1 Février 2009)

En ce qui me concerne en avancé :

Tout pareil sauf que j'ai qu'un seul serveur et qu'en description j'ai laissé vide.

Je dois forcément faire une erreur quelque part pour que a ne marche pas lol.


----------



## twinworld (2 Février 2009)

donc faut essayer de décocher SSL et enlever l'authentification.


----------



## sigjis (2 Février 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> FAI = fournisseur d'accès internet
> 
> Il y a deux problèmes un peu différents qui sont abordés dans ce fil.
> 
> ...



c'est pas la même image que j'ai mais le serveur d'envoi est smtp.orange .fr 
le port 25. et ssl n'est pas coché . 
Par contre j'ai réussi a recupérer l'adresse IP d'orange (apparement je n'aurais pas du l'avoir ) et avec cette adresse ip ça marche la plupart du temps c'est deja ça . Mais je m'inquiète que ça ne fonctionne pas avec les reglages orange preconisés . Ce qui veut dire que si orange change son adresse ip ( je ne sais pas si c'est possible ni meme ce que ça veut dire ) je me trouverai dans la même situation.

Merci pour les réponses c'est sympa .


----------



## twinworld (2 Février 2009)

je ne sais pas ce que vous entendez par "adresse IP d'Orange" et où est-ce que cette "Adresse IP d'Orange" entre dans la configuration de votre serveur d'envoi. 

Ce qu'il faut faire c'est essayer de décocher "SSL" et sélectionner "aucune" sous authentification.


----------



## Super Power (2 Février 2009)

J'ai supprimé l'authentification et décoché SSL, puis Mail essaye a nouveau d'envoyer mon mail qui se trouve dans la boîte d'envoi depuis un moment lol...

Et j'ai le message d'erreur suivant :



> *Impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur (null)*
> 
> L'adresse XXX@hotmail.fr a été rejetée par le serveur smtp.live.com.


----------



## sigjis (2 Février 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> je ne sais pas ce que vous entendez par "adresse IP d'Orange" et où est-ce que cette "Adresse IP d'Orange" entre dans la configuration de votre serveur d'envoi.
> 
> Ce qu'il faut faire c'est essayer de décocher "SSL" et sélectionner "aucune" sous authentification.



C'est deja configuré comme ça . l'adresse ip (qu'on m'a donné sur ce site )est 193.252.22.74
je l'ai mise a la place de smtp.orange.fr
Cependant orange me dit que le problème vient de mail . Je ne sais plus quoi penser.


----------



## twinworld (2 Février 2009)

Super Power a dit:


> J'ai supprimé l'authentification et décoché SSL, puis Mail essaye a nouveau d'envoyer mon mail qui se trouve dans la boîte d'envoi depuis un moment lol...
> 
> Et j'ai le message d'erreur suivant : "L'adresse XXX@hotmail.fr a été rejetée par le serveur smtp.live.com".


Mais ?? c'est rigolo, on dirait que vous lisez pas les réponses qu'on vous fait. ça fait depuis le début que je dis que faut passer par un autre serveur d'envoi que celui de hotmail, et vous vous me copiez un message d'erreur où manifestement c'est le serveur d'envoi hotmail qui a été utilisé...

il me reste plus qu'à vous souhaiter bonne continuation dans votre recherche. J'espère que vous trouverez la solution à votre problème.


----------

